# Focus RS New Car Prep - Gtechniq/Xpel



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Hey Guys,

So just before Waxstock my new Focus RS arrived at the dealership. I really wanted to take it up to Waxstock but had enough organising to do with that so had to wait until I had finished the event to get on with the prep.

This was one of the last allocation that my local dealer had for the RS and they had specced it with pretty much every option including a heated steering wheel! (look forward to trying that lol)

Anyway, my plan was to polish as there was a few places that needed correcting so I did the whole car and then coat it with Gtechniq Crystal Serum and Exo V3. For the front end I was going PPF it with Xpel so didnt need to coat this. The Wheels also got coated with Gtechniq as well as calipers.

The Nitrous Blue finish is stunning when polished and the light hits it as you can see in a couple of the pictures...

I also had some gel insert badges for the wheels and spoiler which finished it off.

I dont have too many process pictures as I was keen to get it all done.

Heres the pictures - I hope you enjoy them.


----------



## kdot (Jul 11, 2017)

Beauty! :argie:


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Looks lovely .....


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Lovely motor Johnny and in the best color too, you can see the sparkle in the paintwork. It is your daily?


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Lovely RS they really do look good


----------



## Kirkyworld (Jan 12, 2014)

Wow just wow


----------



## Jason123 (Feb 11, 2011)

Well done looks ace!


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Very nice John enjoy,slightly ever so envious.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Lovely car and colour:thumb:


----------



## kingswood (Jun 23, 2016)

looks ace, i'll have one one day!


----------



## andyfish (Feb 4, 2006)

you should be rightly proud of that - a beauty!

after 5 months of ownership i never get tired of seeing that lovely NB on my drive every day. Photos cannot do it justice but these come pretty close. a fine example there fella. enjoy her. give it 1k miles before you try the launch control. but do try it - it's completely insane ;-)!


----------



## JayMac (Sep 4, 2016)

Looks great, enjoy!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Soul boy 68 said:


> Lovely motor Johnny and in the best color too, you can see the sparkle in the paintwork. It is your daily?
> 
> View attachment 52278
> [/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

andyfish said:


> you should be rightly proud of that - a beauty!
> 
> after 5 months of ownership i never get tired of seeing that lovely NB on my drive every day. Photos cannot do it justice but these come pretty close. a fine example there fella. enjoy her. give it 1k miles before you try the launch control. but do try it - it's completely insane ;-)!


Hi Andy,

Thank you, I am really proud of it... Hard work does pay!

A lot of people as you say think its just a flat blue until the light hits it... I have tried launch control what can I say... :car::devil::thumb:


----------



## Boostaholic (Dec 12, 2014)

kingswood said:


> looks ace, i'll have one one day!


This :thumb:


----------



## gibbo555 (May 3, 2011)

That looks great these are really growing on me.

Love the wee touch on the RS on the rims :thumb:


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

love the look of these focus and great job on the prep the paint pops great in the sun


----------



## ColinG (Jan 20, 2013)

Lovely car, you must be well chuffed with it. :thumb:


----------



## djryan25 (Dec 19, 2014)

Looks amazing


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

Looks lovely, great work on her John.


----------



## tromppost (Jan 12, 2008)

Nice detail adding the Blue to the RS on the wheels


----------



## muchoado (Dec 5, 2016)

the colours work so well, lovely!


----------



## noddy r32 (Nov 13, 2010)

Hi lovely car how do you find it as a drivers car


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

noddy r32 said:


> Hi lovely car how do you find it as a drivers car


Im really enjoying it Noddy, its a bit firmer than I would have liked on say a comfort setting but i understand why... but open the taps and its a beast, so much fun to drive. Only had one little drift off a roundabout in the wet so far!


----------



## noddy r32 (Nov 13, 2010)

Johnnyopolis said:


> Im really enjoying it Noddy, its a bit firmer than I would have liked on say a comfort setting but i understand why... but open the taps and its a beast, so much fun to drive. Only had one little drift off a roundabout in the wet so far!


It's does look a cracking car enjoy it mate :thumb:


----------



## MSwiss (Sep 25, 2017)

Looks awesome, the colour is cracking and the photos really are stunning. The detail on the wheels is a really classy touch not OTT like some I have seen. I have always had a soft spot for "fast fords" and have had a few quite a while back.

Enjoy, its a stunning example!!


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

Only had one drift... yeah right Johnny! There's only one reason you bought Clarksons "Yobbo car" and that was to be the village drifter :lol:

However I put it... it's going to be done is sheer style with it looking like that! 

What a finish and as mentioned... that RS on the wheels looks... how do I put this so a yob understands... I think the word is PENG! :lol:


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Stunning car mate


----------



## Skilzo (Jan 7, 2013)

Lovely car and that colour is awesome


----------



## joe_con19 (Aug 1, 2015)

That's one nice RS. Love how you can get the gel inserts on the wheels really makes a difference for such a wee thing.


----------



## Chris Donaldson (Jun 26, 2016)

Good work, love the RS’s!


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

Best colour by miles. Fingers crossed you have no engine problems. I know people that are on there 2nd replacement engine already. Yes that's right, the replacement engine failed the same as the original


----------



## Chris Donaldson (Jun 26, 2016)

Wow, what’s the engine issues????


----------



## joe_con19 (Aug 1, 2015)

Johnny you not tempted with mountune performance for your rs?


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

Some blocks are cracking, misfiring, gasket failures. The ecoboost engine in the mustang some have failed also. There saying the 16 cars are more prone but time will tell. One of my mates is driving round with a cracked block, ford won't do anything as there's no engine light on


----------



## Mr Gurn (Dec 9, 2009)

the flake really does pop now!!

Love the subtle blue RS badges for the wheels!!


----------



## Jonny_R (Oct 23, 2012)

stunning finish and cracking work.

Love the colour. Seeing that blue makes me miss my old arden astra VXR so much.

Such a rewarding colour to work on.


----------



## djryan25 (Dec 19, 2014)

Great cars. And this colour when up close looks amazing.


----------



## Stu Mac (Aug 18, 2014)

Stunning car mate and superb finish. Enjoy


----------



## Dal3D (Jul 13, 2014)

Lovely!

(Just like mine lol)


----------



## Eddmeister (May 6, 2011)

Great colour, looked at them but the engine issues made me run a mile


----------



## Dal3D (Jul 13, 2014)

So many scare stories about the engines - a non story really when you see the % of failures. 
I've a 5 year warranty anyway so doesn't bother me in the slightest.


----------



## Richf (Apr 26, 2008)

Eddmeister said:


> Great colour, looked at them but the engine issues made me run a mile


Same here , I dont think its a non-story at all some people are on their 3rd engine and the issue is that the block and head are warping, thats a design flaw rather than QC issue , very alarming

I will wait and see the fix that Ford come up with before I'll take the leap


----------



## Eddmeister (May 6, 2011)

Dal3D said:


> So many scare stories about the engines - a non story really when you see the % of failures.
> I've a 5 year warranty anyway so doesn't bother me in the slightest.


Hardly a non story, pretty major story for a 35k car

I owned a 207 GTi that had the chain death rattle had read all about it prior and thought ach its ok I'll have the warranty if it happens

Except Peugeot made everything so difficult and every trick to try and get out of it

Lesson learned for me


----------



## Philb1965 (Jun 29, 2010)

Great pics op. Looks like a recall is in the offing very soon from Ford.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Looks amazing and really like the gel inserts in the alloys - just a small addition that makes a big difference. 

Don't see many in that colour, but stands out and really looks good when you do


----------



## braders (Jan 7, 2010)

Stunning


----------



## mb1 (Oct 5, 2016)

Beautiful detailing Job what coating Do you Put on the Matt wheels.


----------

